# SSOTM - June, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to the nominees and winners for June!

1st Place: Metropolicity - 125 Special​












​2nd Place: Flicks - Lizard 2.0​












​3rd Place: Jack739 - The Alchemist​


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners!

And everyone nominated.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

WHOOOOAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

My first, first place placing! haha. Thanks everyone to voted for me and congrats to Flicks and Jack, they were neck and neck the entire way!

Kudos to everyone!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations fellas!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats to everyone..Top Notch by all!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!! Incredible craftsmanship!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

A huuuuge and MUCH MUCH MUUUUCH deserved congratulations to you Eric !! Long time coming my friend. Superb slingshot of the highest order. And congrats to Jens and Jack and everyone nominated. Beautiful slingshot guys and great craftsmanship


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Huge applause, Eric!!! Well deserved. Man, when 2nd and 3rd go to those other ones... THIS PLACE IS TOTALLY INSANE.



*Eric, Flicks, and Jack: You guys ROCK MY WORLD! *


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Top shelf work people!!!!!! It just keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats to the winners an all the nominee.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all !


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Meh. I've seen worse..

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats to all the nominees


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW - Congratulation for the 1st place, Eric! Well deserved! The .125 special is a awesome shooter! And congrats to Jack for the 3rd place. It was a head to head race the whole time and I really wished we'd finished with a draw. The Alchemist is such a cool slingshot. I need to shoot it on the next meet!

So thanks to everybody who voted for the Lizard and congratulations to all the other nominees too! Everyone is a winner!

And a *Special Thanks* to Poiema for the nomination of my little shooter! I am really happy, my friend!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice works


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats metro, Flicks and Jack! Well deserved! Great shooters!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats to al


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm still offering free reviews to all SSOTM contestants..... congrats boys!!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Guys i'm totally blown away here!
First i have to admit that i'm happy that the .125 and Metro got the first place, well deserved  congrats Metro!!
Flicks congrats to the 2nd Place, i can clearly see another Lizard climbing up the Slingshot Olymph! And win a First place ! Love that design and the execution!

... i dont want to get sentimental here Guys but to get nominated and win something and read my name in one line with Metro and Flicks.. I'm really, really honored and Happy that you like my work so much!
i want to thank all who run the SSOTM, all the guys who nominate this beautiful slingshots and vote and especially i want to thank all the builders for their beautys! You all encourage me to go forward!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Humble to the bone^^ ? That's a great shooter man. You honored us by letting us see it, and putting my address in the middle of the envelope, I can't thank you enough. Wait- What? -- :what: Waddya mean its not for me??


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations Eric, it is a worthy winner. Your work in themed slingshots stands out.  Way to go! 

Jens your work is always a delight to see very nice! so precisely executed from extremely difficult materials. 

Jack you keep growing and it just gets better and better.Keep up the great work! 

Awesome SOTM contest


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! strong show up this month but I think Eric deserved it 

I gotta be honest I voted for Flicks though...just for those sweet little nifty practical details


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations for the winners! I can say I want them all!

Metro

Outstanding look development! Super smooth realisation! I've seen your design & strategy presentation video at U2B and really enjoyed that too 

Flicks

A slingshot is a slingshot, but when it's made by you it's functional art and even the smallest details are based on experience!

Jack

Your friendly attitude, kindness is just as great as your effort and care to build your slingshots! Keep this combo and keep your tools close!

Thank you M.J and congrats to all the nominees!

Tremo


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrts to all the winners! Metro, flicks, and Jack, you made really wonderful forks. Well deserved wins by all.


----------

